# Armada for plowing ?



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I`m selling my 1/2 ton Dodge and I`m getting the Armada. I need more towing than what I have now AND more family room, AND it has to fit in the garage, which the Armada does.
Anyone hook a plow to this vehicle ? And which plow would you recommend ?


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Anybody use a plow with it ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway makes a nice unit for that vehicle


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, I just looked at it. Just wondering how the weight would be.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Check Out Curtis*

Hi

Look at the Curtis Home Pro, Good Weight for the Armada and you get the hitch and run feature.


----------

